# HTC Desire das schmalste Case / Tasche / Kondom



## helladmin (8. Juni 2010)

Suche die derzeit beste Tasche für das HTC Desire.
Speziell ein enganliegendes Case, welches so wenig wie möglich aufträgt 

Auf Ebay gibts jede Menge, aber dort bekommt man irgendwie keinen vernünftigen Eindruck vermittelt.

Wer kann etwas empfehlen?


----------



## Basti2007 (14. Juni 2010)

helladmin schrieb:


> Suche die derzeit beste Tasche für das HTC Desire.
> Speziell ein enganliegendes Case, welches so wenig wie möglich aufträgt
> 
> Auf Ebay gibts jede Menge, aber dort bekommt man irgendwie keinen vernünftigen Eindruck vermittelt.
> ...



Maßgeschneiderte Handytaschen passgenau für Ihr Handy fitBAG


----------



## Xion4 (14. Juni 2010)

Hab den hier fürs Omnia 2 gekauft, und mit einer Schutzfolie fürs Display kombiniert, geht gut, ist günstig, und stabil:

shop.brando.com


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (14. Juni 2010)

Sehr gut sind auch Bugatti Mobilecases

Bugatti SlimCase SoftTouchNeopren HTC Legend HTC Desire bei eBay.de: Sonstige (endet 01.07.10 10:59:11 MESZ)

Kunststoff

oder 

Aber Bugatti Basic leder.
Leider kann ich nicht direkt auf die Bugattiseite verlinken. Artikelnummer ist 07309

Die hatte ich fürs Nokia N71 und fürs HTC HD2. Die Telefone werden super drin gehalten und sind damit gut verpackt. Die Basic Tasche sollte es auch bei Ebay geben aber ich hab sie grade nicht gefunden. Liegt immer so um die 15€


----------



## fuSi0n (16. Juni 2010)

Aus Leder kann ich folgendes empfehlen: Original SunCase - Leder Etui Tasche fuer HTC Desire: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Sehr wertig verarbeitet und schön schmal. Es ist auch eine leichte Polsterung verhanden, wirklich nur extrem schmal.
Die Tasche ist echtes Unterstatement und das Handy passt genau.
Wenn du willst kann ich dir Fotos davon mit Handy hochladen.


----------



## neo3 (29. Juni 2010)

Ich schließe mich hier mal an ;9

@helladmin: Hast Du Dich nun für eine der genannten Taschen entschieden? 

Ich suche auch eine geeignete Tasche, allerdings nicht aus Leder. Die Bugatti in Größe M ist von der Höhe her leider sehr knapp. Der On/Off-Schalter schaut fast noch raus... eine etwas höhere Tasche wäre ideal... bei den fitBAG-Taschen habe ich gelesen, dass sie teils etwas eng wären... das ist natürlich auch unpraktisch, wenn ein Anruf kommt und das Handy dann nicht aus der Tasche kommen möchte 
Wie sind da die Erfahrungen?

thx,
neodrei


----------



## Necrobutcher (29. Juni 2010)

Wenn es keine Tasche sein muss würde ich mir mal das Invisible Shield anschaun


----------



## neo3 (29. Juni 2010)

Solche Folien sind zwar ganz praktisch, aber gerade die Haptik meines Desire (gummierte  Rückseite) finde ich gut. Es geht mir neben dem Display (für das eine Folie i.O. wäre) hauptsächlich um das Gehäuse, welches ich nicht im Auto oder auf dem Schreibtisch verkratzen möchte. Daher ist eine Tasche plus Schutzfolie wahrscheinlich das sinnvollste 
Trotzdem danke für den Tipp!!


----------



## Necrobutcher (29. Juni 2010)

Bei der Volie verkratzt so schnell nichts, schau dir mal die Tests an 

Ich hab da schon wie blöd mim Schlüssel drauf rumgehackt und da passiert nichts, auch diverse Suffunfälle hats überlebt.

Schön griffig ist die volie auch (fühlt sie eigentlich an wie gummiert)

Wenn du eine Folie nur fürs Display suchst kannst du dir aber auch das Shield anschaun, gibts auch für Display Only


----------



## neo3 (11. Juli 2010)

Ich habe mir jetzt eine Schutzfolie von folix gekauft und eine Hülle von fitBAG von meiner Freundin geschenkt bekommen... die Kombination finde ich super! 
Sowohl Hülle, als auch Folie passen 1A


----------

